

My poker game written in c++ and golang - johnydepp

Hey guys,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store
&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.byte3d.poker<p>This is my poker game, recently its getting little traction. Its written in golang and c++. It is multiplayer (I am using raw TCP connections). You can contact me if you want to know anything about architecture or any other aspect of it.
======
kzisme
This may get a better audience under "Show HN:"

